# Ford 4000 tach confusion



## Island_Moose (Nov 10, 2019)

Shopping for a new instrument gauge. All resources seem to indicate that generator-equipped models have tach needles that rotate clockwise. Alternator model rotate count-clockwise.

Well...I have an aleternator model that rotates clockwise...

The tach cable is gone, but the display was definitely cable driven. Where else would they have connected a cable to an alternator equipped 4000? Oil pump? Camshaft? Where to start looking.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Do you possibly have this style alternator on your tractor? If so, it should spin the correct way according to the description.
https://www.steinertractor.com/FDS3466-Alternator-Conversion-Kit-for-Negative-Ground-Systems


----------



## Island_Moose (Nov 10, 2019)

pogobill said:


> Do you possibly have this style alternator on your tractor? If so, it should spin the correct way according to the description.
> https://www.steinertractor.com/FDS3466-Alternator-Conversion-Kit-for-Negative-Ground-Systems


No it appears to be orginal, an AC Delco unit with no drive housing on the rear. Orginal blue paint.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Assuming you have a 4000 with a 3-cylinder engine, not a 4-cylinder engine.
Your tractor had a generator with a tachometer drive from factory, like this:
https://www.agrilineproducts.com/parts/electrical/dynamo.html
Someone swapped it for an alternator, and did not bother to solve the tach problem.

Here is a thread with a very good answer to your question.
It is about a 2000, but the issue is the same for all 1000-series tarctors (see post #8):
https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/ford-2000-1974-gas.27927/


----------



## Island_Moose (Nov 10, 2019)

I can imagine there are a million reasons not to do this, but I have decided to return the tractor back to it's factory configuration with a generator and tach drive.
I bought the orginal spec instrument cluster, generator, tach drive and cable, voltage regulator and a new wiring harness. The tractor is a 66 and I'm really partial to it. Lots of history...it'd also be nice to have a cluster that works.

The only other electrical issue to resolve is the battery. It appears to be newish, but it's about 1/2 inch too tall and the panel won't close properly. I'm sure 99% of farmers wouldn't even notice but it drives me crazy.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

I too am going to go back to the original configuration with generator, Vreg and tach cluster on this 4000 I am rehabbing.
I know a alternator is way better but on this tractor I am going for originality. My other tractors I went to an alternator.
Is your tractor a gas or diesel?
Both types used a low profile battery that fit nicely in the tray and no worries about the battery terminals touching the hood.


----------



## Island_Moose (Nov 10, 2019)

Ultradog said:


> I too am going to go back to the original configuration with generator, Vreg and tach cluster on this 4000 I am rehabbing.
> I know a alternator is way better but on this tractor I am going for originality. My other tractors I went to an alternator.
> Is your tractor a gas or diesel?
> Both types used a low profile battery that fit nicely in the tray and no worries about the battery terminals touching the hood.


Diesel. It's sound as a pound, but there's very little paint left on it. The restoration is going to be noteworthy.


----------

